# Thoughts on Stance???



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

Yes thats an extreme open stance, Id say close it some, start over even, by that meaning both feet lined up perpendicular to the target.
Shoot a few groups that way, analyse how it went, now do it again with say the front foot 2" back or opened, shoot and analyze. Etc.
Do this untill you find your optimum stance and use it!
As for wide or narrow, that again is to be determined through personal preference, but standing with your weight on both feet is always going to be best!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

not everyone built the same.... as long as your relaxed. and not touching your heels together, your fine...yours sounds fine to me....without seeing a pic its hard to make this call....your correct your foundation must me solid.. then after that weakness is fixed move on.


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

Whatever is the most solid shooting position for you is what is going to work best! 
I shoot with my hips perpendicular to the darget (90 degree angle), my feet under my shoulders and my toes slightly turned out on either side of added stability but it is really what works for you and keeps you the most steady without comprimizing the length of your draw and strength of your upper half if that makes sense!
If you are really considering changing your stance when shooting, give this a go
put a piece of tape or an arrow on the floor completely in line with your target (so it is pointing to the X). First stand with your toes directly to the arrow, feet shoulder width apart so they are parallel with the target face (completely perpendicular to the arrow at 90 degrees). Work your toe closest to the target out by an inch or so after a few rounds and see if it is comfortable. Do the same with your other foot (the one furthest from the target) but try to avoid moving it more than an inch or two out/away from the target. If you are moving the toes of your 'outer foot' towards the target, you are going to shorten and potentially compromise your draw unless you have inasnely broad shoulders (I don't and don't know many who do so chances are having both toes pointing slightly towards the target won't work too well!) Try your best to keep your pelvic bones or belly button facing your arrow on the floor (90 degrees to your target face). Odds are you will resort back to the way you were shooting, but try it and see how you go! Good luck, hope that helps!


----------

